# WV weekend



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

It was looking iffy for the weekend trip with high water but I risked the drive and it worked out well. I have never seen that much water down there before but the streams fished well, regardless.














































In the bigger water I swung/stripped some streamers and got a few bigger fish.




























Some video of the streamer fishing:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8O8xccXGaBM[/ame]


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Those are some gorgeous trout.


----------



## Dryfly (Jul 10, 2010)

Awesome, what was the water temp?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Dryfly said:


> Awesome, what was the water temp?


My bare legs wet wading thermometer read: cold.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice fish Cream! Looks like a good trip. I like the concept of the video, from fish to vise&#8230;er vise to fish. Did you have a camera crew with you?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Crawdude said:


> Nice fish Cream! Looks like a good trip. I like the concept of the video, from fish to viseer vise to fish. Did you have a camera crew with you?


Self filmed. I used some rocks as a "ladder" and hooked one camera on a tree trunk with a GorillaPod and had the GoPro on my head.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Great report and pictures! Some nice Brookies, well done.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful fish and awesome video!


----------



## Wishin4Fishin (Feb 24, 2011)

What part of the state were you fishing? The first few pictures appear to be native fish, and great ones at that. I have a few native streams we fish down there - one near Spruce Knob and another near Huttonsville. Great work!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

You must have painted a little extra color in that beauty in the 1st pic!  love the colors


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Wishin4Fishin said:


> What part of the state were you fishing? The first few pictures appear to be native fish, and great ones at that. I have a few native streams we fish down there - one near Spruce Knob and another near Huttonsville. Great work!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I fished small streams mostly that are all wild/native fish. The bigger stocked river in the general area is where the bigger fish came from, but I have consulted a lot of people and the consensus is the biggest brookie from that stretch of river is most likely wild, and a toad at that. Brookies over 10" are considered good sized there, and that one was about 14". The fins are too sharp for it to be a stocker and there's more color on it than a typical stocker. It was also caught within casting distance of where a native trout stream dumps into the larger river.


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Awesome video!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishDude (May 15, 2014)

Way to still go during higher water, great reward!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

That first fish up top was hiding in this pretty well protected hideout. This is one of the reasons I love going down there, finding trout hiding in places like this:


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Loved the vid, and those are some beautiful fish!


----------

